# can i keep more than one guppy in the same hatchery without a divider?



## hedgehog738

can i keep more than one guppy in the same hatchery without a divider?

hi please help, i have now got a spare 60L tank so i have dicided to start and try to breed guppies. i got them today at my local fish shop where i work (6 males and 11 females) but i chose all the pregnant ones, so now i have about 4 heavily pregnant guppies, can i put more than one in a floating hatchery?

thanks, any really usefil tips on keeping/breeding guppies would be great!
george


----------



## hedgehog738

bump please


----------



## cjd99

it depends how big the hatchery is, if it's one of those piddly ones with the triangular insert, I wouldn't


----------



## wohic

I never used to have a lot of luck with hatcherys, if its just guppies in the tank just buy a couple of bunches of plants so the fry can hide ..I started out with1.3 in my small tank, i have raised about 100 babys in a nano tank in the kitchen, all i do is have a net to hand and fish out babys when i see them..parents seem to have no interest in eating the babys at all


----------



## hedgehog738

cjd99 said:


> it depends how big the hatchery is, if it's one of those piddly ones with the triangular insert, I wouldn't


its is about 6 inch long and its not the one with the triangular insert. what do you reckon?


----------



## cjd99

should be ok, but if you use it, make sure you circulate the water, theres always a danger of ammonia levels getting too high because of stress also poo building up. TBH I'd probably just buy some plants and let the fry hide in it too, not a big fan of hatcheries either


----------



## lolly

tbh i wouldnt bother with a hatchery...
Do you have a seperate tank for the fry to go in after or stay in the same tank?
if they are staying in the same tank your probably best to just heavily plant it and maybe put some ornaments in that they can hide inside, that way you will have soem form of population control and alot of babies anyway!
its much more fun as when you spot a new baby its fun to watch it swimming in and out of the plants!

it may be slow to start but you will have loads in a few months lol!


----------



## hedgehog738

ok thanks for you replys, i have lots of orniments and 3 large plants for the babies to hide in but i have a hatchary box also because i chose the 11 most pregnant ones so i could get more babies sooner


----------



## bug.mania

god your gonna have loads i had 15 pregnant fish and couldent get rid of the fry:whistling2:


----------



## hedgehog738

bug.mania said:


> god your gonna have loads i had 15 pregnant fish and couldent get rid of the fry:whistling2:


i will just give them to my work, (aquatics shop )


----------



## Pearson Design

i have guppies in my main aquarium and also in my turtle tank.
i have too many! i just leave them to it and every week end up with about 50 more lol


----------



## hedgehog738

Pearson Design said:


> i have guppies in my main aquarium and also in my turtle tank.
> i have too many! i just leave them to it and every week end up with about 50 more lol


cool


----------



## cjd99

Tbh fry stand a better chance in the tank, the amount of cr•p that builds up is shocking. the larger hatcheries make excellent breeding chambers for zebrafish/danios and tetras of a suitable size.


----------



## hedgehog738

cool, when now i have 33 little babies  i bought another floating box so i had 4 in the hatchery boxes and one had anout 6 babies in that and i put them in a fry net i have, but the 2 that look like they are going to burst hav'nt had their babies yet,


----------

